# Gold Filled Scrap Recovery



## jmdlcar (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone seen this before? What is the electrolyte they are using any idea?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Filled-Scrap-Recovery-Refining-System-Plated-Jewelry-10K-12K-14K-24K-/130944185771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7ce1b5ab

Jack


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jul 10, 2013)

Most probably diluted nitric acid.

That is very similar to this unit; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6kMdwQmJVg


----------

